# DD Red Card



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Will they send me a new one before mine expires or do I need to contact them and order a new one?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Go ahead and contact them.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Go ahead and contact them.


Ok.

Do you know if I should contact support or just order off the dasher store?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Just ordet it from the store.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

MHR said:


> Will they send me a new one before mine expires or do I need to contact them and order a new one?


when you get an order and pay delivery, make sure you add an item or two for yourself, ask for those in a seperate bag.. You can add an additional $5-7 to the estimated total for the food you're ordering


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

ParkingPermit said:


> when you get an order and pay delivery, make sure you add an item or two for yourself, ask for those in a seperate bag.. You can add an additional $5-7 to the estimated total for the food you're ordering


No.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> when you get an order and pay delivery, make sure you add an item or two for yourself, ask for those in a seperate bag.. You can add an additional $5-7 to the estimated total for the food you're ordering


I got suspended from GrubHub for fraud, so I know that that's fraud.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> I got suspended from GrubHub for fraud, so I know that that's fraud.


Yep, pretty sure that is close to textbook definition of fraud.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Again?










Textbook fraudster, right here:


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> when you get an order and pay delivery, make sure you add an item or two for yourself, ask for those in a seperate bag.. You can add an additional $5-7 to the estimated total for the food you're ordering


You daa best &#128514;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Are they still doing red card orders? I started deliveries again a few weeks ago and haven't noticed any red card pings yet.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I get them mostly for Walgreens and a local donut shop. 

The donut shop orders tip well.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Are they still doing red card orders? I started deliveries again a few weeks ago and haven't noticed any red card pings yet.


It's a lot less than it was a year ago. However as @MHR said at Walgreens, CVS, or any place you have to shop the items it's 100% used.


----------

